# Need beta testers for new outdoor website (you'll get gear 40-70% off)



## higgsj (Nov 28, 2012)

GearPass.com is looking for passionate outdoor gear addicts for our beta test! Here is what you would receive: 

Your favorite brands, your size, all 40-70% off! We scour the internet and hand craft a personalized weekly email with all your favorite gear fit for you. It's awesome and free. Use secret code "MOUNTAIN BUZZ" at the bottom of the page to join the beta program. First chair is leaving soon, will you be on it?

Interested but have a few questions? Let me know: jason [at] gearpass dot com


----------



## higgsj (Nov 28, 2012)

Happy to answer questions in the forums too!


----------



## higgsj (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone who has signed up already, the response has been overwhelming. The beta program will be starting in a couple of weeks so there is still time to join if you're interested. 

Happy New Year everyone! 
- Jason


----------

